

Where are the roaches in NYC - the Great Urban Hack - agconway
http://roachmap.com/

======
scottyallen
I wonder how much this is a measure of the diligence of various inspectors
versus a measure of roaches being present. Something like this could be highly
influenced by a sampling bias...

------
lkozma
Nice idea but looks pretty random .. perhaps too little data ?

~~~
jcl
I thought the same thing... It needs a finer scale, and maybe some adjustment
for density of restaurants, since that probably influences the frequency of
health inspector calls.

It looks like there's a nice gradient along Long Island, though. :)

------
qjz
Doesn't this really track where the city health inspectors have been?

~~~
dminor
Yeah, would be interesting to see a map colored with overall health inspector
visits and see if there's a correspondence.

------
its_raining
There's a cooler interface for tracking bedbugs in NYC at
<http://samizdat.cc/bdbgs/>

------
MiguelHudnandez
I'd love to see this animated over a few months.

~~~
Splines
Yeah, I tried clicking on the archives, hoping I could put something together
myself, and the buttons don't work (I'm using Chrome). :(

------
nowarninglabel
So the answer is, everywhere. =)

------
VladRussian
i clicked expecting something like roach marking and tracking hack. Reading
the comments it looks though that even marking and tracking of health
inspectors would already be a start.

